
Ask HN: Did anyone save Alan Kay's startup class lectures? Both taken down - arikr
Thanks
======
macp
Part 1 is available now --
[https://www.startupschool.org/videos/11](https://www.startupschool.org/videos/11)

~~~
lstamour
Part 2 also, sort of. For whatever reason, two of the videos have been made
private at
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoROMvodv4rNpMrTeeh-6...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoROMvodv4rNpMrTeeh-627Lajh6uSUgY)
including the one at
[https://www.startupschool.org/videos/12](https://www.startupschool.org/videos/12)
(part 2)

However, a transcript is available, linked on the above page, at
[https://jotengine.com/transcriptions/JL5F0H0onIRdgX3ARKrL6Q](https://jotengine.com/transcriptions/JL5F0H0onIRdgX3ARKrL6Q)
(with audio recording)

------
bactrian
I have them both saved as offline videos in my YouTube app. But of course
google is an evil company and so they're now shown as not available.

If they're never reuploaded I'll see if I can recover them manually somehow.

~~~
shakna
Unlikely to recover, as the files are stored in encrypted exo files (Not to be
confused with Motorola's exo files). You can try Exo Player [0], but in all
likelihood you'll only be able to play them on the device itself, not turn
them into anything useable for other people.

[0] [https://github.com/google/ExoPlayer](https://github.com/google/ExoPlayer)

------
db48x
Have you checked the Wayback Machine at archive.org?

------
CCing
Why they've been taken down ?

------
armitron
Anyone have part2?

